# Just took in a stray...



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

..cat. A black cat. On Friday the 13th.

What do I do? LOL. I am not experienced with cats at all. We're taking her into the vet tomorrow.
We're not even sure if it's a boy or girl..

I gave her a bit of raw turkey and she took to it immediately. How much do raw fed cats eat? I dont know how much she even weighs yet, so Ill need to know the calculations.

Do cats naturally use a litter box? How do you train a cat to use litter?

Also, what is the best type of litter to use for a cat? Is there a difference?

Im sure Ill have a lot more questions in a bit.. LOL


Also, I know this is general dog, but I know a lot of you have cats on here LOL! I trust you to give me the best advice!

Edit: Photos!
http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/general-dog-discussion/16767-just-took-stray.html#post208610
http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/general-dog-discussion/16767-just-took-stray-2.html#post208644
http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/general-dog-discussion/16767-just-took-stray-5.html#post209122


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Introducing the cat and Eevee is going to be difficult... How do I even go about this?


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

The cat gave me a small scratch and now the scratch area is swelling up and its very raised. Im guessing this isnt normal? Maybe Im allergic to cats LOL


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Liquid, you are so kind to take in the kitty. I would be very careful with Evee and the kitty. Personally I would err on waiting too long than getting to self confident and trusting them alone. As far as feeding I do not know I have not had a cat since I have been feeding raw - hopefully because she is young she will take to it pretty well. 

Yes, cat scratches swell a bit. I wipe with peroxide and put coconut oil on to soothe.  Post pictures please.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

liquid said:


> ..cat. A black cat. On Friday the 13th.
> 
> What do I do? LOL. I am not experienced with cats at all. We're taking her into the vet tomorrow.
> We're not even sure if it's a boy or girl..
> ...





liquid said:


> Introducing the cat and Eevee is going to be difficult... How do I even go about this?


What I do when introducing my dogs to cats is put both on a leash. First, I clip the cat's nails. I put my dogs in a down stay and make them "leave it" they are not even allowed to sniff. When the cat gets to sniff them first and make the first move (IME) it tends to work better because the dog doesn't get the change to pounce on the cat. Supervision is a must until you know they get along. I would also suggest keeping kitty's nails trimmed to prevent terrible eye scratches.



liquid said:


> The cat gave me a small scratch and now the scratch area is swelling up and its very raised. Im guessing this isnt normal? Maybe Im allergic to cats LOL


Clean it well with alcohol. My guess is that cat's nails are very dirty and it probably has quite a bit of bacteria. When ever I've been scrated by a cat, its always turned red and raised up. I would just keep it clean and keep an eye on it.

Thanks for taking her/him in. can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you guys so much for the advice!
I dont have a name for the cat yet, but Im sure something will come up.  She seems young, and shes quite skinny. You can feel all of her ribs and spine.

She really needs a bath, her entire right side is matted. I dont think she has any fleas or bugs on her. Her tail is slightly damaged and shes missing fur on the back of her ear.
What do I do about her fur? How long should I wait before I bathe her?

You guys dont know this, but Im DEATHLY afraid of cats. When I see a cat on the street, I cross the street. LOL.
But this kitty, I saw her outside the restaurant today while I was working, and I went outside to see if she belonged to anyone. She immediately came up to be and was rubbing against me, purring and acting super affectionate. I couldnt believe it LOL. 

I also cant believe how easily she took to raw. She ate all the turkey I gave her. But I suppose strays normally eat raw anyway haha.

Im going to Wal Mart right now to pick up a litterbox, some litter, and some toys. 


PS. Eevee just got swatted. LOL. Not badly though, she's alright. She really needs to learn boundaries. Im only letting them meet while I can supervise.
The kitty really doesnt like dogs, but Im sure she has had awful experiences with other dogs while she was a stray, so its understandable.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

The cat scratch is sort of a hard lump now. Cleaned it well and applied antibiotic ointment to it. Im sure the cat's nails were full of bacteria or something.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

As for bathing her, I would wait a few days. Let her settle. You could try to work on the mats if she will let you brush her. When you bath her, it will help a lot to clip her nails (if you can tell, I'm all for clipping cat's nails ) to prevent getting torn up by them.

Take advantage of her being a stray and wanting the raw! She is probably so hungry she will eat about anything. I wouldn't stick with one protein for long knowing that cats can become picky and decide they are only eating one thing.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Personally I just offer my cats quite a bit of meat and let them pick off how much they want to eat- works well this way and neither are overweight.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Sigh.. Im getting hives on my arms and neck... I think I may be allergic to the cat.
Anyone have any advice? I just took some allergy medicine in hopes of making the hives go away.

Also, Some pictures of the kitty!
I'll take better ones tomorrow, when theres sunlight out haha








Outside the restaurant, when I first saw her 















Two pictures in the bedroom. Since she's black its hard to get a picture thats just not a big black blob. LOL. I'll try again tomorrow when theres some sun.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

The cat really does not want to meet Eevee. Eevee really, really wants to meet the kitty but the kitty runs aways, hisses, and growls whenever Eevee is in the room.

I will probably be crating Eevee tonight, normally she sleeps with us in the bedroom. I dont want any trouble while we're asleep.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Makovach said:


> As for bathing her, I would wait a few days. Let her settle. You could try to work on the mats if she will let you brush her. When you bath her, it will help a lot to clip her nails (if you can tell, I'm all for clipping cat's nails ) to prevent getting torn up by them.
> 
> Take advantage of her being a stray and wanting the raw! She is probably so hungry she will eat about anything. I wouldn't stick with one protein for long knowing that cats can become picky and decide they are only eating one thing.


She really seemed to like the raw. I fed her turkey today because that is all I had, I'll be attempting to give her a chicken wing or drumstick tomorrow. I know that when she was hanging around the restaurant, the manager was throwing her raw chicken here and there.

Is there anything I should know about raw fed cats? Taurine?
I really know nothing about cats lol!


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

Hearts are good for cats, chicken, beef, 1/2 lamb heart perfect size for my cat. Meat must be fresh (freshly frozen is fine) and room temp. Livers etc just like dogs and chicken necks are my cats main bones. Try and keep meat as uncut as possible. My cat can also eat an entire drum stick but since she gets fed twice a day that is just piggy, little ones fine. 

As far as cat and dog they will come to an understanding of sorts don't worry about it (unless dog wants to kill it).

I have never seen a short haired cat with matts, I would gently sponge at them or comb carefully to make sure there is no scabs or sores underneath. 

I don't believe in cutting cats claws but my cat is an inside mostly outside cat.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Just take it slow. Carolinas have fairly high prey drive (at least mine does, and she's a mix) so of course she wants to see it! I introduce dogs to cats by giving them each their spaces, and then have a space that is open to both as long as the dog is on a leash. Try and keep the dog as calm as possible (I usually put them in a down stay) and let the cat approach at her own leisure. Trust me, the cat will let the dog know when they have crossed the line! lol After the newness starts to wear off and the are more comfortable you can start to have the dog off leash. It helps if you have a cat like mine who was raised with dogs and stands her ground (if she knows the dog) and smacks the crap out of them when they cross the line


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

NZ Raw said:


> Hearts are good for cats, chicken, beef, 1/2 lamb heart perfect size for my cat. Meat must be fresh (freshly frozen is fine) and room temp. Livers etc just like dogs and chicken necks are my cats main bones. Try and keep meat as uncut as possible. My cat can also eat an entire drum stick but since she gets fed twice a day that is just piggy, little ones fine.
> 
> As far as cat and dog they will come to an understanding of sorts don't worry about it (unless dog wants to kill it).
> 
> ...


I just wanted to clarify, that I mean trim the cats nails as you would a dogs, not remove them with surgery.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks so much for the advice, everyone.
I took a better look at kitty today and shes missing fur on her face, tail, bum, and ears. Poor thing. She has dandruff and awful skin.

How often do cats eat? I fed her last night and am thinking to leave her out some food all day today in case she gets hungry.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Updated pictures:








Kitty giving Eevee the death stare.














Two better pictures of kitty! Love her green eyes.  You can see her dandruff and her poor coat condition in these photos.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Cute! I love Eevees ears! I wish Maddie would have gotten the Carolina Dog ears! lol


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

RedneckCowgirl said:


> Cute! I love Eevees ears! I wish Maddie would have gotten the Carolina Dog ears! lol


Haha thank you! Maddie is adorable too.  I can definitely see the Carolina Dog in her!
Luckily, Eevee's prey drive hasnt kicked in. It did at one point and she tried to pounce, but kitty got away quick and both my boyfriend and I were around to correct her. She hasnt done it since. Smart dog. 

Kitty is 6.6 lbs according to our scale. We're taking her into a vet now.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

She is very pretty and lucky to have been rescued off the streets because she is obviously very thin and looks like she could use some groceries. I transitioned my cats to raw (and it doesn't seem like this is going to be a problem for you) and immediately gave them everything. They eat chicken, including all organs, beef, beef heart, beef kidney and liver, turkey, venison, pork and pork organs occasionally, and I sometimes buy pre-packaged raw from Blueridge Beef for them. I just give them a little of all of it daily. They get 2% of their body weight and are both still chubs. They were obese when I got them and have lost a tiny bit of weight. 
I would do like everyone suggested and just be careful with Eevee so the kitty will feel safe and they'll learn to trust each other. I have one very cat aggressive dog so my cats both live in my foster building and they have an enclosed yard to go out in. They're both FIV positive so I don't want them to possibly infect any other cats. I clip their nails just like I do my dogs because they tend to like to put their paws on my leg and rake their little kitty nails down it and that doesn't feel so good. Both are very cooperative and never give me any trouble about it. 
I wish you much luck with the new little one. I hope you don't find that your possible allergies to her are too much to handle. I'm mildly allergic to cats but it's not too bad. Let us know how it's going!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Please keep an eye on where she scratched you. It could easily become infected. And cat scratch fever is not just a song. 

When I first started feeding my stray kitty (who became my indoor/ outdoor cat from the underworld) she bit me when I tried to break up a kitty fight between her and her brother. My finger got so infected I couldn't even bend it. I had to get antibiotics. If you DO go to the doctor, they may ask about what scratched you. I told my doctor it was a stray that ran away (they have to report bites, I dont know about scratches). 

You may be allergic to the cat or the scratch, it is hard to say. Get the scratch cleared up and if you still get hives, you have your answer. 

And how nice of you to try to adopt a stray cat. Love it. I hope it all works out for the best.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

The scratch looks normal now and my hives are gone.  Then again, Ive been popping allergy medicine since she got here. LOL.


We're back from the vet. They estimated her to be about 7 months old. We checked for a microchip and didnt find any.

We did tests for FeLV, FiV, Heartworm, and ran a fecal.
The fecal came back negative. 
But, 
She is positive for FeLV. Feline Leukemia Virus. However, it was a weak positive. We are going back in six weeks to re-test.

I'll update with more pictures soon. She's all tired out now and taking a little cat nap in the bedroom.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Awww, god bless you for taking her in!!!!!

I have a gorgeous long haired gray kitty that I've been caring for for a few weeks now, and she now brings a black and white cat to dinner with her some nights LOL. I'm working on networking them online to find them a place to go, because between my allergies and my lack of space in a studio, I just can't really take the gray in  She is so friendly though, she even got a little TOO playful and feisty last night and scratched me. 

Can I send her to you LOL


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Meggels, she is too adorable!! I hope you get help for the poor thing, thank you for taking the time to take care of an animal you dont even own. 


I have a question... can immunosuppressed cats be fed raw??


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

liquid said:


> Meggels, she is too adorable!! I hope you get help for the poor thing, thank you for taking the time to take care of an animal you dont even own.
> 
> 
> I have a question... can immunosuppressed cats be fed raw??


That is a good question. 

Don't hold me to it, but I do believe that it would be best for them to be on a raw diet seeing as it is the species appropriate diet and the less stress on her immune system the better?


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Do cats get fat when they are raw fed? I remember reading that cats can get sick if they get too much fat.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I just want to say thank you too for taking that gorgeous little kitten in. She is stunning, I have a soft spot for black animals for some reason. Does Eevee know 'leave it'? I find that to be one of the best thing's I've ever taught Mol. When we first brought Windy home, I was a little nervous with Mol because she has quite a high prey instinct, but after telling her 'leave it' and giving her threatening looks when she got a touch fixated on the kitten, we have not had one problem since.
Keep going on the raw, I'm struggling like hell to convert Windy to raw, so the idea of having a cat actually anxious to eat raw is like a shot of heaven to me.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> I just want to say thank you too for taking that gorgeous little kitten in. She is stunning, I have a soft spot for black animals for some reason. Does Eevee know 'leave it'? I find that to be one of the best thing's I've ever taught Mol. When we first brought Windy home, I was a little nervous with Mol because she has quite a high prey instinct, but after telling her 'leave it' and giving her threatening looks when she got a touch fixated on the kitten, we have not had one problem since.
> Keep going on the raw, I'm struggling like hell to convert Windy to raw, so the idea of having a cat actually anxious to eat raw is like a shot of heaven to me.


She is gorgeous, pictures really dont do her any justice haha. Especially not my pictures!
Eevee has been very good with the cat, she seems very curious. But she doesnt quite understand the cat's 'social ques' very well. Eevee lived in a shelter from birth until she was 5 months old and was never properly socialized. She doesnt understand the concept of personal space when it comes to people, dogs, and now apparently cats. The kitty will hiss at Eevee and Eevee will wag her tail and get closer, thinking its an invitation to play or something. Its ridiculous. LOL. She's gotten swatted at a couple times now. Hope she learns soon.

I feel really lucky that she takes to raw so easily. Or, maybe she's lucky she found a raw fed home.  
Last night, the kitty ate raw turkey. Today, I threw everything I had at her haha. She got chicken, beef heart, and sardines. She ate it all! No pickiness at all. I hope this keeps up, I think she might start getting picky when she realizes she's going to get fed everyday LOL.
Shes been eating well and has been using the litter box regularly.  Im so proud!! She's eating more than 3% of her current weight, but she definitely needs to put on weight and does stop eating when she is full.
She drank water today, but only when it was mixed with some sardine water. Im hoping to get her to drink fresh, clean, water soon.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

liquid said:


> I feel really lucky that she takes to raw so easily


You should lol. My cat Roo will literally eat EVERYTHING. She is SO food motivated that I taught her tricks like a dog, until its raw (but she will catch and eat baby bunnies/squirrels/mice) then she licks it, and starts bugging me for different food :tongue: I'll get her to eat it eventually. Right now she is on Merricks Before Grain canned with some dry available all day.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Guys... Im shocked that Im even saying this...
But today, kitty ate LIVER. LIVER! Room temperature, squishy, slimy, ewwy, chicken liver.
At first I think the texture threw her off, so I cut it up into smaller bite size pieces and she ate it ALL.  I cant believe. I CANT.
Im way more excited about this than I should be!


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Also, we decided to name her Iris, after Osiris, the Egyptian god of the dead. Heh.

She's been using the litterbox regularly and is now grooming herself often.  Which is nice, shows that she's healthy or becoming healthier than she was when we found her.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

liquid said:


> Guys... Im shocked that Im even saying this...
> But today, kitty ate LIVER. LIVER! Room temperature, squishy, slimy, ewwy, chicken liver.
> At first I think the texture threw her off, so I cut it up into smaller bite size pieces and she ate it ALL.  I cant believe. I CANT.
> Im way more excited about this than I should be!


Ok, you just have to rub it in don't you?

Thrilled for you, I sure hope she keeps it up, thats just perfect!


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Ok, you just have to rub it in don't you?
> 
> Thrilled for you, I sure hope she keeps it up, thats just perfect!


Haha, sorry Molly! Dont hate me :redface:

A problem I am having, however, is keeping Eevee out of the darn litterbox. I bought a covered litterbox today and Iris refuses to go in it unless I take the top off.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Congrats! I love black cats! Haha, good luck with that... Lily is really good about leaving the cat box alone, but Scout.... not so much.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Glad you are having such an easy time with her.

My stray is...acting out lol. It bit me on the foot last night and was acting all friendly and then tore up my leg this morning. Im at the ER now =[


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I am glad she is doing so well!

As far as the litter box, I would recommend a safer litter than clay if Evee is getting into it. When we brought our kittne home, I bought worlds best cat litter. Yeah, it is made from corn, may cause some allergies and tummy upset if the dogs get into it, but IMO its better than them eating clay litter :/ So far so good. We put his litter box in the bathroom right beside the toilet. We also put the gate up high enough for the kitten to get under, but the dog's don't fit. And the litter we bought it flush-able, so we scoop it when ever we go into the bathroom and see anything.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thats what I use too Makovach (well, Windy actually uses it, not me), WBCL. I love it, plus it's a huge plus that I can just flush it too. Some people have problems with their dogs eating it, I know Lola the pug thinks it's a huge bowl of corn put out just for her, but at least it's not poisonous. It clumps really well and a 17lb bag last's a month with Wind. I clean it every single time she goes though, it's so easy seeing it's right in the bathroom there.
Lot's better for the environment and I feel a lot more natural for the cat too.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

meggels said:


> Glad you are having such an easy time with her.
> 
> My stray is...acting out lol. It bit me on the foot last night and was acting all friendly and then tore up my leg this morning. Im at the ER now =[


Oh my goodness, are you okay?! Wear long pants. LOL
Thats so weird that the cat is randomly attacking you now. Werent they happy and playful just yesterday?



Makovach said:


> I am glad she is doing so well!
> 
> As far as the litter box, I would recommend a safer litter than clay if Evee is getting into it. When we brought our kittne home, I bought worlds best cat litter. Yeah, it is made from corn, may cause some allergies and tummy upset if the dogs get into it, but IMO its better than them eating clay litter :/ So far so good. We put his litter box in the bathroom right beside the toilet. We also put the gate up high enough for the kitten to get under, but the dog's don't fit. And the litter we bought it flush-able, so we scoop it when ever we go into the bathroom and see anything.


Yes, Im glad too! She wouldnt eat egg this morning, so I let it sit out to get warm and after I broke the yolk and mixed it up she lapped it all up. 

We are using Worlds Best Cat Litter, since its corn based and not clay. It seems to have less chemicals in it than a lot of other litters too so Im glad for that. Im still doing research on natural litters, but I think I may stick with this if I cant find anything else thats as good. Odor control is great on this stuff for being natural! 
Eevee actually threw up a mound of cat litter this morning and hasnt gone near the box since. Ive been correcting her/distracting her everytime she gets near it.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Thats what I use too Makovach (well, Windy actually uses it, not me), WBCL. I love it, plus it's a huge plus that I can just flush it too. Some people have problems with their dogs eating it, I know Lola the pug thinks it's a huge bowl of corn put out just for her, but at least it's not poisonous. It clumps really well and a 17lb bag last's a month with Wind. I clean it every single time she goes though, it's so easy seeing it's right in the bathroom there.
> Lot's better for the environment and I feel a lot more natural for the cat too.


You can flush it?!
LOL poor Lola. I think Eevee is finally starting to back off the box now.


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

Good on you for taking in a stray! Iris is a great name. I have a black cat named Isis. She was a stray litter picked up by the local cat crazies here. My Mom adopted her a long time ago and I took her in about 8 years ago. Black cats are crazy, but loving. Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

EckoMac said:


> Good on you for taking in a stray! Iris is a great name. I have a black cat named Isis. She was a stray litter picked up by the local cat crazies here. My Mom adopted her a long time ago and I took her in about 8 years ago. Black cats are crazy, but loving. Congrats on the new addition.


Thank you! And thank you for taking in Isis as well 
Iris is incredibly loving, Im shocked because as a stray I thought she would be more wary of humans. I really expected it to take weeks in order to earn her trust. But right now she's laying in my lap grooming herself. 

I dont know if I mentioned Iris' tail, but the top end of her tail is exposed. Only on the back side. She may have been in a fight or.. I dont know.























I think it's covered in scar tissue and it doesnt look like the fur will ever grow back.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Update... I have hives all over my face.
Im definitely allergic to the kitty.

Please... advice? I feel like I can either take allergy medicine everyday and deal with the symptoms or get rid of the cat. Is there any other option?
Does anyone else here have a pet allergy and just deals with it?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I think they have wipes that you can wipe her down with daily to help?  Srry


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

meggels said:


> I think they have wipes that you can wipe her down with daily to help?  Srry


I'll look into wipes. I really want to keep her around. Iris and Eevee are just starting to get along .

I vacuumed the entire house today and dusted everything I could. Im running the fan and had the windows open for a little while. Im feeling better, and my hives are really minimal now. Im about to throw the sheets in the wash and take some allergy medicine.


----------



## starturtle (Jul 12, 2012)

My boyfriend is allergic to cats and has lived with them all his life. As long as he washes his hands after touching them he is okay. If he doesn't he breaks out in hives too. I don't know how he handled bedding issues. I will ask him tonight.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I am allergic and we have had cats a few times. We just have to bathe them weekly. It helped for me. It is a pain to bathe a cat often though.


----------

